# washing a building with blue light ?



## red_robby (Apr 8, 2007)

I've recently been asked if i knew a good way to wash the front of building with blue light.
the building is 30' high and is clearly visible from the 401 (trans Canada hi way)
are there colored HID bulbs out there? anything else?
Umm...help?


----------



## brickbat (Apr 8, 2007)

red_robby said:


> ...are there colored HID bulbs out there? ...



Yes, Check Venture:

http://www.venturelighting.com/LampsHTMLDocuments/designercolor.html


----------



## red_robby (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks for the link.
looks like I'll have to give them a call


----------



## hank (Apr 9, 2007)

This should be fund to watch develop. It'll certainly attract mosquitos and moths; the whirly cloud of little blue-lit dots flying around the building will be a signt to behold. And it should get a lot of hits during bird migration, if it's on a flyway. Not to mention the effects on people: http://www.health24.co.za/news/Depression/1-903,24791.asp


----------



## red_robby (Apr 9, 2007)

hank said:


> This should be fund to watch develop. It'll certainly attract mosquitos and moths; the whirly cloud of little blue-lit dots flying around the building will be a signt to behold. And it should get a lot of hits during bird migration, if it's on a flyway. Not to mention the effects on people: http://www.health24.co.za/news/Depression/1-903,24791.asp




well...it's aupposed to attract attention to the building so I guess I'm on the right track.


----------



## Empyfree (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been useing SGM Palco LED wash lights on buildings recently for temporary installations, they'd make great permenant lights too. They're actually "full" colour so you could have a bit of fun at times too!


----------



## brickbat (Apr 9, 2007)

red_robby said:


> thanks for the link.
> looks like I'll have to give them a call



Yeah. It used to be that they listed 'standard' colored MH lamps on their site. Seems like they offered blue, aqua, green, pink, maybe others... They offered them in the largish sizes - around 250W or so.

If you're serious, I'd suggest you post your question on sci.engr.lighting. Some of the guys there work in the lighting industry and might have some ideas.


----------



## red_robby (Apr 10, 2007)

brickbat said:


> If you're serious, I'd suggest you post your question on sci.engr.lighting. Some of the guys there work in the lighting industry and might have some ideas.




I guess this might sound like a joke but it isn't...
I've already ordered 4 bulbs through my supplier, I'll post pictures when I'm done
thanks again for the help.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 19, 2007)

Mercury vapour lamps covered with lighting gel of your choice.

Will be the cheapest, and most effective way.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 20, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Mercury vapour lamps covered with lighting gel of your choice.
> 
> Will be the cheapest, and most effective way.


While the mercurty option is probably cheaper up front, power consumption will be a lot higher using a filtered mercury vapor lamp than using a metal halide that is designed to emit blue light (by using blue-emitting fill gases), using the colored metal halide lamp is probably most cost effective long-term, though a lot of that may depend on local cost of electricity.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 21, 2007)

You're right.

For some reason I read this as a temporary thing.

Now that I re-read the post, it does sound like they want a permanent solution.


For a long term set-up, the gels will fade also.


----------

